# I havent disappeared - just checking in!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls- just a quick post from me to let you know that I am still reading posts . I havent had much to say to be honest as am on a downer since Christmas. I know January is hard for many anyway.

My uncle died on New Years Eve and although he was kind of estranged from my mum we had to do all the organising of the funeral as he lived alone and died suddenly. He had a lovely big dog which we had to get settled into a shelter as no-one was in a position to take him.Which leads me on....

Our own dog is also sick. We finally brought her to the vet and she informed us hat she has quite a few tumours on her mamary glands. She is 15 so the vet will not operate anyway. I was so upset at this news as we have had her since she was a puppy  She is on medicine at the minute but has a cough which the vet says may be an indication that the disease is in her lungs so we are preparing for the worst. I am sure anyone who has a pet will understand how we feel.

So this on top of the other which was my dh's dd going to live with her birth mother (after 16 years) is just CRAP!!   My dh is still meeting her weekly and i have net her for dinner a few times since Dec. She did come up on Christmas Day for dinner but it was so weird and then at dh's birthday meal last week he was quite sad leaving her back to a deserted flat- as her mother had buggered off out as usual!!! But what can we do.

I have booked to go to France again in July with my mum and sisters.I just wish we could have some bloody good news for once in our lives.

Sorry this is a little depressing but it fits in with the dreary month!!!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear you are having such an awlful time. It never rains but pours eh. I totally understand how you feel about your dog, no words can express. Give yourself time to digest the news. Thinking of you loads.

Yamoona
xxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Yamoona- pets just become part of the family i guess. Hope things are ok with you. Thanks for replying xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh hon

How heartbreaking about your doggie, I'm really sorry  

Yes, you have had a crap time of things this past year with one thing and another... wish there was something comforting I could say to you, am sending you a very tight & squeezy  

Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Irisheyes,

I have missed you from the board, but am so sorry to hear what a dreadful time you are going through.

I especially feel for you about your dear dog. I know that many of us pour so much of our maternal feelings into our pets. The hard thing is that we usually have to face loosing them as their lives are all too short. I still miss the best cat that ever lived and who died more than 7 yeas ago. I guess that we have to accept that at least we gave them the best home and love they could have got?

The saga of your DH's daughter must be very difficult to live through. 

I just hope that the rest of 2008 can bring you some peace and that you will nhave a good holiday.

LoL

Jq xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks girls- you are the best!!!  Will try and post a little more again xxx


----------

